# Help me pick my next fishing rod......



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

So after my trip down to S. Florida (the land of 50"+ Snook) last month, I decided right then and there that I needed to get a better rod than the 6'6" BPS XPS Bionic Blade IM-8 rod that has always worked and landed big fish for me. Not only do I need at least a 7 footer, I also need something that is more sensitive. Now don't get me wrong, my Bionic Blade is very sensitive with 10-15 yards of line out, but not sensitive enough when I have 35 or more yards of line out though. What brought it to my attention was fishing with my buddy's Shimano Teramar rod using the exact same gear/rig as I had. We were pitching plastics off a bridge from about 50 feet up. You had to get the height just right because if you had too much slack your plastic would get snagged into a rock and you would lose your rig. I lost several with my pole, but when I used his Teramar, you could feel the rocks ever so slightly and pull up before snagging.

-=THAT SAID, I NEED YOUR HELP AND OPINIONS ON A NEW ROD=-

As most of you know, I do inshore from land fishing and tangle with some big fish. I also use 4000 Class Shimano Spinning reels almost exclusively. Here are the rods I am considering:

*Shimano Teramar* Now let me say that most Shimano inshore rods I have ever seen, handled or used all sucked ballz -with the exception being the Teramar. I am really leaning towards a 7'4" or 7'6" Teramar at this point.

*St. Croix* - I also have a lot of friends who swear by St. Croix rods. Any input on specific St. Croix rod models in the 7' to 7'6" range that I should check out would be appreciated.

What else should I look at? *Redbone, Crowder, G-Loomis*, and *Star *also come to mind but most of the input says that St. Croix and the Teramar are better rods for sensitivity.

NOTE: Please don't even mention Ugly Stick because we woudn't even be talking about the same class of rods.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I REALLY LIKE my Star Stellar Lites, tough, sensitive, and 100 bucks each. I've had great results with them, and they seem to hold up very well, to the in/out of the truck, kayak, cart, etc.

I looked at a Teramar yesterday....Guides looked kinda cheap and not very well wrapped to me. Like they were just begging to pop a ceramic out of them.

Barty B has a Redbone rod that he LOVES, maybe he'll chime in.

I can without a doubt GUARANTEE the durability of the Star Stellars.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*yup*

Hurricane Redbone 7'6" med heavy,A step longer than my 6'6" but for your applications right on,will prolly be my next inshore spinner,around 125 bucks.
I also use Star Steller and Nickle lite rods. Absolutely awesome rods,light weight and SUPER sensetive,strong too and great componets.

Stay away from the Teramar,my buddy runs a tackle shop here local and said they are overrated crap,bad guides and weak blanks


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I have the Teramar, love it. If anything goes wrong with it, you take it back, they give you a new one. Just did that the other day at Bass Pro and I didn't even buy that rod from them. Shimano unconditionally guarantees most of their highend rods so if something goes wrong, you don't have to shell out for another one.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*G-loomis*

G-loomis or Crowder, I would get a g-loomis blank and custom every bit of that rod yourself choose your guides and so on and spend the extra to have a great wrap done because a rod that one use's for Snook or Tarpon becomes an extension of ones arm and heart. 
It becomes you truly.
My Snook and Tarpon rod I have had for 15 years now and I would cry if I lost it, when I am holding it and fishing the bridges and that monster sucks my bait in and I feel that hook sink I know the backbone of my rod is going to turn him or her and that fish is coming in.

I found that the backbone and lightness meant alot for me but not so much for senstivity but that may not be true for you.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

So I bought the Shimano Teramar 7' Medium action today from the Fishin Shack in S. Daytona Shores for $99. I figure I'll get the St. Croix for Xmas. I'll post report later if I get anything...

Thanks for the input....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a 8" Teramar and has been good to me. I use it for shark fishing. My favorite is my 6 6' loomis gl3. Best rod I've ever used by far. It gets used everyday for snookin and whatever else. The gls with the titanium guides is my next rod as soon as I get the cash. I drool everytime I pick it up at the bait shop.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Picked up the St. Croix Avid 7' Medium today. Didn't like it. I am gonna swap it out for the 7' ML tomorrow and if that don't cut it then I will return it for good.... The Teramar on the other hand is proving to be an EXCELLENT rod so far.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Look at a Penn Pursuit Rods [ http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/rods/pursuitrods/pursuitrods.htm ] I have the Silverado combo and it has the Pursuit rod its pretty nice.The combo only cost me about $50.So the rods most likely cheaper. [ http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/combos/spinningcombos/silveradocombo.htm ]


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Rod Choices*

If your looking in the $99.00 range may wana look at those Rods put out by Texas Tackle Factory. They sell two Rods that are awsome 
7ft Trout Tamer good for Trout, Bass, Sheeps etc.
They have a 7ft Red Tamer this will handle something with bigger shoulders i happened to buy both i even broke the Tip off one (Car Trunk)I returned it no hassle sent me a new one. 
you can purchase factory Direct.
www.texastacklefactory.com

Lone Star supreme series.


----------

